# 2006 Altima 3.5 starter location



## dcook12 (May 4, 2017)

I searched the site first and all utube videos so I wouldn't ask a duplicate question. All I need is an actual photo of the location of the starter motor in the above car. Every video I see is 4 cylinder even if it's says 3.5. It is in a different spot in the 3.5. I took all of the hoses, battery etc out and of course it is not there. I have never had such a problem finding an answer to anything except where the heck is my starter motor located in a 6 cylinder 2006 Altima SE. Sorry again if this was asked already and just a photo would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all!


----------

